# Stocking: Eclipse System 12



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking for any and all (serious) suggestions on setting up an eclipse system 12, stocking, to plant or not to plant, basically any info you feel like giving me would be much appreciated. Keep in mind this is my first tank, however, I am realistic and more than willing to do everything required as far as maintaining water conditions, etc. 

Fire away!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Start by reading up on the nitrogen cycle and fishless cycling. If you want to use live plants, you'll have to stick with low light plants. www.plantgeek.net will help there.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I just finished cycling an eclipse 12 and it took about 3 weeks. I put in live plants with low to moderate lighting needs but yesterday I had to throw out 1/2 of them. Not sure if it was due to the lighting or because I raised the water temp for cycling. Maybe I melted a few. I did buy a retro fit lighting kit but it's only been in there a week. I won't be replacing anything yet because I want to see if the other plants are going to hang in there or not first. Today I'm moving in my Betta, a rosy barb, maybe a couple shrimp and I'd like to add a dwarf gourami when I find one I like.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend shrimp with the betta, all of my betta have devoured shrimp of all kinds. If you do decide to try it, start with cheap ghost shrimp first and if they live, you can get other kinds.

Crypts, if you had any, are notorious for melting when moved into a new tank, but they grow back. But with the stock lighting of an Eclipse tank, you're pretty much limited to low light plants like anubias, java moss, java fern, etc. With the retrofit kits, you'll be able to use medium light plants but still won't be able to use high light plants. The watt/gallon rule breaks down in small tanks, so even with 3+ watts per gallon, you'll have trouble with higher light plants. I have 40 watts of CF in a 10g tank and still can't grow anything more than medium plants. Anything with higher requirements slowly dies and rots.

BTW, I wouldn't recommend a rosy barb in that tank. They are pretty aggressive and notorious nippers and will very likely harass your other fish. They also do best in groups of a half dozen or more, then they tend to harass each other rather than other fish.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

If you have the lighting for it, go with a planted tank. Invest in a CO2 injector (they aren't too expensive). Stick some vals and amazon swords and red luwigia (needs moderate to high light though) in the back and java moss, java fern, anubais etc in the front.

When I say "tetra", I mean harlequin rasboras, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, black neons, glowlight tetras, cherry barbs... I know they aren't all tetras but you get what I mean.

One male betta and a school of tetras
One male dwarf gourami and a school of tetras
A pair of albino kribensis and a school of tetras
A pair of apistogramma and a school of tetras
A pair of german blue rams and a school of tetras
A trio / quad of dario dario (scarlet badis)

To this you can add Malaysian Trumpet Snails, and shrimp, if you like.

Or you can do more barren tank with a pair of shellies.

Or you could do a really heavily planted tank, lots and lots of shrimp, and a few larger tetras (bleeding hearts) or dwarf rainbows... Or a pair of one of the aforementioned fish without any tetras.


I suggest you go to your LFS, see what's available. Write down what you like and come home and research it and ask questions. It's a good thing to do while your tank is cycling.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep an eye on rosy with the Betta and see what happens. So far she's pleasant with the tiger barbs and catfish I have her with now.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't the eclipse 12 too small for a pair of German Blue Rams? I had already thought about those but decided against it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It's on the small end of the acceptable, but it's in the OK range IMO


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

its ok for the rams they need a minimum of 10 gallon


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

My current thoughts, for feedback:

1 Betta or 1 Dwarf Gourami
6+ Neon/Cardinal Tetras or Cherry Barbs
3 Corys

Plants:
Anubias Nana
Java Fern


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Even though the tank is small...go with atleast 6 cories. They will be much happier. Make sure you choose one of the smaller types: Panda, Pygmy, Habrosus, Hastatus, Trilineatus (also called 3 line), Skunk, or Bandit (corydoras metae) to name a few. With Pygmy, Habrosus, or Hastatus cories, you could go with 8 since they only get 1 inch and do much better in large groups. Stay away from albino, bronze, and paleatus (peppered) cories as they can reach 3+ inches.

You can add Cryptocorynes to your plant list...they'll do fine in low light.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, ditto what Kristin said. Sounds great to me!


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm curious, do you think having a lone male Dwarf Gourami would make the lil' guy miserable? I know they like to be in a group of their own kind...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, they aren't lonely and do better solo or with a female than in groups IME.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd just go with a trio of endlers... they breed.. babys and then you got your tank.. plant it...maybe khuli loaches/cherry shrimp...


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

I should also mention a very generous individual :mrgreen: has offered to give me some Lamprologus occelatus "Gold" shellies, and the more I read about them the more seriously I'm considering this... would love to hear thoughts on this species and suitability for a (dedicated) newb... 
:fish:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Go for the shellies. IMO you will get a lot more satisfaction and a lot more enjoyment watching them. I'm not trashin on the gouramis or tetras


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, Id do the shellies, but first read up on there needs. They should probly be the only fish in there, and like very had water.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Yes, Id do the shellies, but first read up on there needs. They should probly be the only fish in there, and like very had water.


Yeah was only gonna keep a pair since its only a 12g, and I'm gonna use crushed coral sand to try to keep the pH up and the water hard, and buffers and stuff on top of that if need be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

You are going to love the shellies. Gold occies are beautiful little fish.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

If you can find it I'd do the Eco-complete african cichlid sand (justonemore20 can back me up on that as it's what's pictured in the avatar pic ) the shellies like it and the crushed coral sand can still be a bit coarse for them as it still has some bigger bits in it. Their needs are quite diffrent and I'd consider not having the cories if you get them as they are both pretty much bottom dwellers their gonna be pissin each other off often and the corys are that good at puttin up with abuse. Plus the shellies like a touch of the cichlid lake salt that the cories won't like very much. I've adopted 3 corys that someone was going to throw out  and they do "tolerate" the salt I use but they took a while before they really started adjusting to their new home and swimmin all over.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

joe kool said:


> If you can find it I'd do the Eco-complete african cichlid sand (justonemore20 can back me up on that as it's what's pictured in the avatar pic ) the shellies like it and the crushed coral sand can still be a bit coarse for them as it still has some bigger bits in it. Their needs are quite diffrent and I'd consider not having the cories if you get them as they are both pretty much bottom dwellers their gonna be pissin each other off often and the corys are that good at puttin up with abuse. Plus the shellies like a touch of the cichlid lake salt that the cories won't like very much. I've adopted 3 corys that someone was going to throw out  and they do "tolerate" the salt I use but they took a while before they really started adjusting to their new home and swimmin all over.


Oh, yeah I wasn't really clear, I meant that I would be doing JUST a pair of shellies, nothing else. I'll look into that type of sand though, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Slim pickins at the lfs this weekend so I ended up taking boxermoms advice and got 5 white clouds, 1 ghost shrimp and 2 otos because my tank was over run by algae while it was cycling. Wanted to get 3 of those little guys so they could form their click but they didn't have anymore. Besides they are so overwhelmed with food they could care less about socializing right now . Also moved in my Betta and apple snail. Have some type of other snail in there too that rode in on my plants.


----------

